# Best Practice Test - Electrical PE POWER exam



## kwatson18 (Mar 16, 2011)

Failed in Oct 2010, homestretch for efforts for April test.

I've run through the NCEES 2009 practice test to the point that i know the answer without thinking about from recognizing the question/format (good thing but...)

Was wondering what the best resources after the NCEES are to go off of? Kaiser? PPI?

I'm kind of sick paying for materials, books and classes so was wondering if it was taboo to see if people were interested in trading some pages/references.

I have spent over $2000 in books, test fees and classes and cannot stomach anymore but don't want to be underprepared. The more sample problems you do, have, the better it seems.

Below is a list of resources that I have at my disposal.

Camara

Chelapati (Vol 1 &amp; 2 ) - 3rd edition

Grainger/Stevenson - PSA

NCEES 2009 practice test

PPI practice test (year?)

Basically wanted to shout out cats who'd like to trade a pdf of a section they'd like to trade from my resources for a practice test that i don't already have.

Sorry if this is against the rules, i'm sure the mods will get to it before it does any harm.

Win-win for both parties, message me if you're interested.

Thanks and good luck to everyone!

kW


----------

